# spouse debate



## italionstallion888 (Jun 5, 2013)

I have a 29 gallon tall, great filtration and co2 injection. Setting it up and we went to pre shop fish. We Local owned place. She wants two yellow labs and an orange peacock or powder blue. The guy said they would be fine. Per my research, they will be fine until they reach maturity. She wants a yellow fish. Am I right or wrong? If I'm right, what alternatives can I steer her towards? I've showed her rams. I got meh lol


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

A 29 gallon tall is what dimensions around your area?


----------



## italionstallion888 (Jun 5, 2013)

25in tall, 22 inch wide, 14 inces deep.


----------



## Murkin (Jan 5, 2012)

For those dimensions i wouldn't consider yellow labs at all. And i'm pretty sure peacocks get big and are relatively peaceful compared to mbuna (like the labs). You could keep 8-10 Saulosi maybe, but that's it. Also you would need good filtration. Saulosi you can have 2 males (blue and black barred) and the rest females (yellow-orange).


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

22" I would not do mbuna, even saulosi.


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

And if you're bothering with c02 injection it suggests that you want to put in lots of live plants. Africans and live plants are iffy at best.

I'd go with south american peaceful dwarf species, your plants and some yellow apple snails for your wife.


----------



## Murkin (Jan 5, 2012)

Yael said:


> And if you're bothering with c02 injection it suggests that you want to put in lots of live plants. Africans and live plants are iffy at best.
> 
> I'd go with south american peaceful dwarf species, your plants and some yellow apple snails for your wife.


Rams would be perfect for this.


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

There are all yellow ram cichlids around, maybe you could find some and then get some other differently colored species as well?


----------



## italionstallion888 (Jun 5, 2013)

I think I have her sold on gold rams. They are "yellow" enough. We are going to save the africans for the bow front that next on the list.


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

terrific!


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

When it's time to get the next tank - you'll never wish you had gotten a smaller one!


----------



## italionstallion888 (Jun 5, 2013)

It's more what we have room for currently. This tank will fit perfectly


----------

